# idle and load temps of i7-4700mq or hq?



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone here own a laptop with this cpu? What are the average idle and load temperatures of this cpu?
I'm planning to buy the MSI GE70 2PE-041NL next month it has an i7-4700hq and an gtx860m.
What would be the average temps? Or do all laptop processors and gpu's just run between 40 and 50 degrees C? Or would it run below 40? (with ambient temp around 21C)


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 6, 2014)

That only depends on the cooling capacity of the laptop.

A very slim laptop without a gpu would do 80-90c with this cpu+igpu (my gf has the cleevo ultra slim model with the equivalent i7 3630qm). On the other hand, my fat gaming Lenovo laptop with 3630QM and a gtx650 stay at 65c max, because the priority in the design is to dissipate heat. The thermal profile of the 3630qm and the 4700mq are the same.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2014)

Kaynar said:


> That only depends on the cooling capacity of the laptop.
> 
> A very slim laptop without a gpu would do 80-90c with this cpu+igpu (my gf has the cleevo ultra slim model with the equivalent i7 3630qm). On the other hand, my fat gaming Lenovo laptop with 3630QM and a gtx650 stay at 65c max, because the priority in the design is to dissipate heat. The thermal profile of the 3630qm and the 4700mq are the same.



The MSI GE70 2PE-041NL has the so-called cooler booster, which let you run the fan on maximum with a button.
Since they advertise this laptop as "gaming laptop" I assume it has good cooling. Good temp, 65c on load for a laptop!!


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 6, 2014)

yeah the MSI gaming laptops have a good cooler for sure, you wont see high temps. I just clarified the concept.


----------



## pigulici (Apr 6, 2014)

I have i7-4700mq(in lenovo y510p, single gt755m), so as already it say before me, depend on each cooling laptop solution and room temp, at mine at 21C of room I have 45C on cpu in idle(aida64 reading), in PS CC working I see aprox 65C(spiked to 72C in some action)...


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 6, 2014)

My GT60 has a 3630QM and 670m (fermi). They run at ~90 and 80 degrees respectively. This is at ~20 ambient, running P95 and furmark.

During normal gaming loads they are both around 70c. I'd be surprised to see a laptop run at under 60 GPU, 70CPU.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> My GT60 has a 3630QM and 670m (fermi). They run at ~90 and 80 degrees respectively. This is at ~20 ambient, running P95 and furmark.
> 
> During normal gaming loads they are both around 70c. I'd be surprised to see a laptop run at under 60 GPU, 70CPU.



And idle temps?

And do you have cooler booster?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 6, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> And idle temps?


~35-40c, that's at 1.8GHz.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> ~35-40c, that's at 1.8GHz.



Then the i7 4700 should be able to run 35-40c too at 800Mhz idle


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2014)

Depending on cooling settings, I'd expect a hi-30's to mid-40's idle temp range..but as others said load temps probably won't see above 70 with better cooling that a dedicated gaming laptop has.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 6, 2014)

intels have a higher temperature tolerance so laptops do get hot. they will easily hit 90C with 25C ambient temperature. 100C isnt uncommon either. Being MSI i doubt it is desined very well and just from the thickness it can be said that the cooling wont be adequate enough.

Get a good laptop cooler if you plan on gaming. Higher temperatures wont necessarily harm the computer, it will start thermal throttling before that happens, but its very uncomfortable.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 6, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Depending on cooling settings, I'd expect a hi-30's to mid-40's idle temp range..but as others said load temps probably won't see above 70 with better cooling that a dedicated gaming laptop has.


You'd be surprised... I have 120mm case fan set up to take the exhaust air away from my laptop, and it is raised off the table so that the airflow is minimally restricted, but load temps are still in the high 80s and often go into the 90s when running p95... That's only at 3.2GHz, 1.05v, imagine running one at 4GHz.

In games 70 is a typical temperature for most gaming laptop CPUs and GPUs.

As far as a recommendation for laptops I'd say you go with a Clevo, that is if you don't mind a big, bulky one. The cooling on those is better than all the MSI options and IMO the build quality and especially the keyboard are better. The GT60 keyboard is pretty rubbish TBH, and I'd say it's relatively safe to assume that they used the same/similar keyboard for their other laptops.


----------



## Troels Brahe (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, I'm having heat problems with this same CPU, so decided to necro the thread instead of making a new one. 

My idle temps are above 80 degrees, and easily get into the 90s. Even when I have absolutely nothing running. The fan is running at full power from the moment I power on the machine. Not sure what could cause this. I've also begun seeing explorer.exe crash, but nothing bad has happened so far (no BSODs). What could I do to locate the issue, if there even is any?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'd suggest the standard procedure of making sure the vents are clear of dust first, internally they can block up quite easily stifling air flow.
If the vents are clear, you may have to open the laptop up and reapply thermal paste to the CPU, and GPU, carefully as too much is as bad as not enough.
If all that has been done and temps are still high, a laptop cooler may be the only other option.
There should be video instruction on Youtube for your laptop or a similar model.


----------

